# hkskyline's 2018 in Varadero, Cuba



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Varadero was built to attract foreign tourists with a 20km-long stretch of beaches and all-inclusive resorts. Winters are warm and sunny but not too hot, which are perfect for Canadians and Europeans escaping from much worse climate.

While many tourists remain inside the confines of their all-inclusive resort, the city does have a few attractions worth looking. These sights are connected to the resorts by the tourist bus, which costs only 5 CUC for a day pass.










Mansion Xanadu was once the Dupont family's residence. Built in 1930, Dupont was an American millionaire who decided to retire in Cuba, but eventually fled after the revolution. 
































































Plenty of restored old cars on the street to give you a gimpse of a long gone era. Cuba is a great place for antique car fans.




























The waterfront is not so visible, tucked behind the bushes. Why come here when the resorts have their own exclusive beaches?





































The Museo Municipal once was a lovely wooden beachhouse dating from the 1920s, but it has been abandoned and looks badly damaged.


















































































Locals are enterprising amidst the tide of foreign tourists. At the bus terminus, you can grab a pina colada and enjoy the hour-long ride to the other end.










Regardless of shortages reported elsewhere, there are plenty of cigars and booze for tourists to buy.



















_More photos on my website : http://www.globalphotos.org/varadero.htm _


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from this town in Cuba


----------

